# The Balvenie Doublewood



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

A friend of mine just posted up a nice review of the Balvenie Doublewood. Enjoy!
Scotch Reviews - The Balvenie Doublewood | The Aspiring Gentleman


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

I do enjoy the Doublewood, it is a staple around my place.


----------



## MX1 (Jun 3, 2009)

This is a great anytime Scotch.

It it really good as a first time Scotch as well.

Tim


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

great stuff, and a very fair price


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Love it, love it, love it.


----------



## Criminal (Jun 7, 2009)

Definately one of my favorite scotches.


----------

